# Guitarist in Montreal looking for band



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi guys

24 year old guitarist living in Montreal, looking for a band to play music with. Serious about playing, but not looking for stardom - just a lot of fun with people, and maybe eventually gigs and stuff, but no pressure.

Thanks

e mail: jp _ dumais at hotmail


----------

